# Do you know a David Debenham from Merchant Navy?



## steve3961uk (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi

I am trying to locate any friends or colleagues of David Debenham who was on the Gowanbank in 1972 approx or indeed any other ship.

Regards

Steve


----------

